# Next week?



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

I guess Sunday is a public holiday because of Islamic New Year on Saturday. On Monday the Cairo/Giza residents are supposed to vote. Is voting possible while the rocks and old stock Israeli made tear-gas blows around Tahrir Square?


----------

